

Quaternion Julia Set Shape Optimization - ScottWRobinson
http://www.mat.ucsb.edu/~kim/JULIA/

======
shedletsky
"We present the first 3D algorithm capable of answering the question: what
would a Mandelbrot-like set in the shape of a bunny look like?"

I have questions, Science has answers. Science!

------
smlacy
Does this have any practical uses?

~~~
iwwr
Instead of storing the coordinates for the object mesh, store the "address" in
4d space of the Julia representation?

